# reptile vets in lancashire



## gellison (Jul 31, 2010)

Hey guys,
i sent a sample off to pals lab as my beardie not been himself, still eating a bit but can spend a full day in the cold end of the viv and not move. Had a period of doing this in a month ago so not brumation i dont think. Rang the lab today to see where the results where and they said they were doing further test growing something so guessing whatever it is isnt good news!! Anyway im looking for a reptile vet in lancashire to go get him cured, i live near chorley so any close to there would be good if any of you can recommend one


----------



## buddylouis (Apr 28, 2011)

Pinewood Veterinary Practice :2thumb:


----------



## gellison (Jul 31, 2010)

ah nice one thank you!:2thumb:


----------



## nickyhammerton (Jun 18, 2011)

Pinewood are good, but no one there is a HERP's vet. When I took Kenny two weeks ago (it was an emergency) they refered me to a vet in Manchester.

We have been using Ian at Pennine Vets in Bury, and if you can drive he is well worth the trip. He knew so much and really took the time to explain the reason's why we do things.


----------



## olivine (Feb 5, 2009)

The three surgeries with herp vets on staff that I know of in the north west are:

Veterinary Health Centre
4 Greenways
Latham St Annes
Lancashire
FY8 3YL
Tel: 01253 729 309
(vet is Siuna Reid)

Pennine Veterinary Practice
1 Bury Road
Tottington
Bury
Tel: 01204 886655

or

175 Longsight
Bolton
Tel: 01204 906090

and

Ashleigh Veterinary Centre
221 Upper Chorley Road
Manchester
M16 0DE
Tel: 0161 881 6868

Personally, I'd only trust my critters to these surgeries as they are the only ones 'locally' who seem to have the expertise to deal with herpes.


----------



## Mal (Jul 22, 2007)

olivine said:


> The three surgeries with herp vets on staff that I know of in the north west are:
> 
> Veterinary Health Centre
> 4 Greenways
> ...


As Val says, The Veterinary Health Centre Greenways has a very very experienced reptile and exotics vet, Sienna Reid. Its where we take all our animals and the service is first class. More to the point, Sienna knows her stuff.


----------

